# advice needed on Spraying?bodywork



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

Iv recently bought a transit connect in black and it needs a bit of body work that im thinking of doing myself. I have done a bit of bodywork/spraying but that was about 2 years ago so i now need to refresh myself on the proses and a bit of guidance.

Here is the body work that needs doing 
Rust starting to apear on the sills








Both sills are the same so was thinking of rubbing it all down to remove the rust treat the rust with some built hamber rust cure stuff then add filler if needed and prime and then re spray the whole sill

Next is two dents in the rear
the first one
























Now this has been poorly filled and sprayed before with aerosol so all this will be rubbed back and filled,primed and sprayed. now im thinking the best way to do this is to re spray the whole panel and feather it in above the side door. is that the best?

second dent

















With this one im looking at trying to pull it back out a bit then fill, primer,spray, clear. but will it be easier for me to respray the whole panel write across to the side door?

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Iv got My gramps garage to do all the work in and iv got a 50l and and two 25l compressors that i can use with a standard gravity feed spray gun.

what grades of sandpaper should i use?
Iv already got a litre of high build primer and 2.5l of thinners and 1l of clear but no hardener.
Also iv got a few heat lamps i can use to dry the paint

sorry for all the Questions i just need to refresh my self and Looking for a bit of advice along the way.

Thanks


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd wait for some better weather first , I'd use some form of underseal or stonechip on the lower sills to try and prevent it happening again . If you've done some spraying before your laughing I'd say . There's pleanty of pros on here that will be along to give you guidance


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looking at those sills if there both the same, what your planning on doing is correct. Only thing I'd really change is instead of using high build primer on the sills, I'd use an epoxy primer instead as this will seal it off from moisture getting back into the sills, helping to protect it more. Then you could always apply stonechip prior to painting.

As for the dents, the one above the rear light looks like it may need to be removed from the inside and may need to use a flipper to shrink the metal back into shape as it looks like it has been stretched. Basically with the filler you need to finish it of with as finer grit as possible which will normally be P180 that way it will help the finish on the primer. 

Painting if looks like you would have to paint the whole panel as in blend the colour into the panel then laquer the whole panel. Loosing the laquer above the sliding door. Looks very much like the colour is panther black, which is fairly straight forward to paint.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Those sills need replaced mate forget rust treatments etc as they are for bodywork surface rust not completely rotten panels. - Advise of a panel beater/paint sprayer.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. the rust on the sills only looks surface rust so il rub them all back and then take it from there however i have arranged to take the van to a local bodyshop that i know tomorrow to get their opinion and to get a price as i might just get them to do all of the work but i would like to have a go myself 

What is a flipper?

should i wetsand the primer in between coats and if so with what grit?


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

Taken the van to the body shop today and iv had a price of £130 to do the two dents and the two sills.

The sills will be rubbed back then a rust treatment applied then a underseal then painted


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

sean20 said:


> Taken the van to the body shop today and iv had a price of £130 to do the two dents and the two sills.
> 
> The sills will be rubbed back then a rust treatment applied then a underseal then painted


All for £130 buck dude? thats a deal if you ask me :thumb:


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

I'd ask to look at some of there work, £130 sounds awfully cheap. Most places would charge you more than that for paint materials alone. My advice would be, be careful, sometimes you get what you pay for.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

pcm1980 said:


> I'd ask to look at some of there work, £130 sounds awfully cheap. Most places would charge you more than that for paint materials alone. My advice would be, be careful, sometimes you get what you pay for.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


I thought it was cheep but i do know him and he is my uncles best friend iv seen a lot of his work and he has done a few bits on my car about a year back which he did a really good job on and hes also got enough paint left over from a previous job.

I would like to of had a go my self but for that price its just not worth it by the time i get the paint, filler and some sandpaper


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Its a quiet time of year and its a days work , if he's got the materials allready 130 notes is better than sweeping the workshop , if your keen why not ask If you can help do the job with him


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> Its a quiet time of year and its a days work , if he's got the materials allready 130 notes is better than sweeping the workshop , if your keen why not ask If you can help do the job with him


That is a good idea I know that hes got one regular customer with a track car that always stays there to give him a help in hand when hes doing his car so it shouldn't be a problem.
Il try to see if he can book it in for a Saturday or a day that im off work.

After christmas i will probably be looking at colour coding the arches and bumpers but im going to give that a go myself


----------

